# When your dog won't eat



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's a website that I came across that I thought has lots of good tips about getting a dog with liver disease to eat. It would apply to kidney disease or cancer as well I think.

Hope for Healing Canine Liver Disease


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Nutrical is amazing. We gained several months with our adopted cat due to the Nutrical. Used it as the last resort.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Even microwaving kibble and water for two minutes, mushing it up, and mixing in the nutrical and egg yolks works.


----------

